# Agility National, Nor Cal Agility and More



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Good luck at the NAC. 

I cannot even imagine my crew being successful on the duck walk - Mira and Barley are awesome. Barley will love the lower heights - when he earns his PACH does that go after his MACH?

Congrats on finding the apartment


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is great!! Congrats! Have a great time at nationals. One question. Do double Q's and points add up at nationals, or don't they count there?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Stretchdrive said:


> That is great!! Congrats! Have a great time at nationals. One question. Do double Q's and points add up at nationals, or don't they count there?


Nope, the National does not count toward titles or anything, darn!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wooohoo! Great update!!!


----------

